# 

## Liotrek Pesiak

Dzień dobry.
(Jako, że nie byłem w stanie jednoznacznie stwierdzić w którym dziale powinienem szukać pomocy, proszę o przeniesienie mojego wątku w razie, gdybym wypowiadał się nie tu, gdzie trzeba.)
Parę dni temu zauważyłem, że spod szafki, gdzie znajduje się zamontowana bateria kuchenna, cieknie woda. Jak się okazało (po samodzielnych oględzinach), problem dotyczy węża do wyciągania wylewki (przestał być szczelny). Chciałem go wymienić korzystając z wszechwiedzącego internetu, jednak żadnego z tutoriali nie mogę przyrównać do tego, co widzę u siebie pod zlewem. Prosiłbym więc tutejszych speców, bądź choćby ludzi bardziej doświadczonych o porady czy dużo zabawy mnie czeka, jeśli wymiany będę chciał dokonać na własną rękę.
W załączniku przesyłam oczywiście stosowne zdjęcia. W razie potrzeby służę wyjaśnieniami 

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc!

----------


## CityMatic

Wąż jest typowy i standardowy czyli 1/2 " (stosowany do prysznica). Gdy już taki kupisz należy z wylewki zdemontować z jednej strony, oraz z drugiej od strony podłączenia do wody.
Ze starego zdemontować ołowiane obciążenie (klucz imbus chyba 4) i przykręcić do nowego na wysokości-długości tak, aby swoim ciężarem ustawił słuchawkę baterii w pozycji schowanej - lekko naciągniętej.
Warto jest kupić solidny wąż np pokryty specjalnym tworzywem nadającym trwałość i "poślizg"
Czas naprawy po zakupie ok 20 min :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## przemo1

Sprawa nie jest zbyt skomplikowana:
- kupujesz nowy wąż (pamiętając o długości - można zmienić jeśli potrzeba, oraz o dopasowaniu końcówek gwintowych - głównie ta dolna, żeby nie trzeba było stosować nadmiernej ilości redukcji)
- rozkręcasz ołowiany obciążnik
- zakręcasz zaworki odcinające ciepłą i zimną wodę (teoretycznie niepotrzebne, zamknięcie głowicy wystarcza - ale unikniesz przypadkowego "podlania"  :smile:  ). 
*Zaworki sprawdź (czy dają się zamknąć i czy faktycznie odcinają wodę) przed przystąpieniem do prac*. Jeśli nie działają, do od razu je wymień, najpierw sprawdzając wcześniejszy zawór (np główny) - to ważne, byś nie poznał uczucia bezradności patrząc na wylewającą się wodę na kuchnię i dalej...  :smile: 

- odkręcasz wąż z rurki w szafce (potrzebne dwa klucze - jednym przytrzymujesz złączkę na rurce, drugim odkręcasz nakrętkę węża)
- wyciągasz wąż do góry 
Tu może pojawić się problem - jeśli masz "nieprzemyślaną" baterię (najczęściej te najtańsze) - zbyt mały otwór na przejście nakrętki węża obok wężyków "zasilających" -  to konieczne będzie wykręcenie wężyków.
- odkręcasz drugi koniec węża z wylewki
- montaż w odwrotnej kolejności
- ołowiany obciążnik ustawiasz doświadczalnie (np na podstawie załączonej wyżej fotki), montujesz go na odcinku schodzącym od wylewki przed załamaniem (sprawdź, czy nie będzie Ci kolidował z wyciąganiem wylewki.

Do uszczelnień gwintowych (tam, gdzie nie ma uszczelek) możesz użyć teflonu (taśma lub nitka). Przed montażem pooglądaj uszczelki gumowe - najlepiej od razu dokup nowe. Jeśli będzie kłopot z przeciągnięciem nowego węża, użyj miękkiego drutu do przeciągnięcia (tak, żeby nie uszkodzić sąsiednich wężyków).

Edit:
I tak zemściła się przerwa na kawę - nie odświeżyłem i nie zauważyłem postu CityMatic. Ale zostawiam, może się przyda.

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Niezmiernie Wam dziękuję za szczegółowe odpowiedzi.
Problem w tym, że tak, jak napisał* przemo1* "Tu może pojawić się problem - jeśli masz "nieprzemyślaną" baterię (najczęściej te najtańsze) - zbyt mały otwór na przejście nakrętki węża obok wężyków "zasilających" - to konieczne będzie wykręcenie wężyków.".
Czy w takim wypadku nie jestem zmuszony wyjąć/ odkręcić jakoś całej baterii? Wystarczy, że odkręcę wężyki od zimnej/ ciepłej wody? Ciężko to chyba zrobić, skoro jedna ich strona jest przykręcona w baterii :/

----------


## przemo1

Tak się dokładniej przyglądam fotkom, i ten problem chyba Ciebie nie dotyczy - masz wężyki nakręcane na rurki ( z tego, co pamiętam były lutowane w korpus baterii), które w pewnym zakresie dają się odginać (ostrożnie, żeby nie załamać).
Odkręć i sprawdź - niczym nie ryzykujesz. 
A swoją drogą, to upewnij się, czy wąż faktycznie ma dziurę przy "zakręcie" - miejsce, które wskazałeś to punkt do którego równie dobrze może po wężu ściekać woda z poluzowanej złączki przy wylewce.

----------


## CityMatic

Przemo1 podziwiam za taką odpowiedź, nawet ktoś kto nie widzi zdjęcia wie co robić. Bardzo szczegółowy opis pomoże ukończyć naprawę pełnym sukcesem. Brawo.

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Sprawdzałem już wcześniej czy woda nie ścieka- jestem pewien, że problem jest na "zakręcie"  :wink:  Co do odginania i odkręcania- spróbuję to zrobić z nadzieją, że nie będzie przykrości związanych z łamaniem/ urywaniem czegoś  :big tongue:

----------


## przemo1

> Przemo1 podziwiam za taką odpowiedź, nawet ktoś kto nie widzi zdjęcia wie co robić. Bardzo szczegółowy opis pomoże ukończyć naprawę pełnym sukcesem. Brawo.


Dzięki - zgodnie z ideą Forum staram się dzielić doświadczeniem pamiętając, że to co dla jednych proste dla innych może być problemem/zagadką, więc lepiej dopisać parę słów więcej licząc, że w razie potrzeby komuś zechce się podobnie odpisać na moje wątpliwości.
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Wąż od wyciągania wylewki wyszedł bez żadnego odginania rurek, tak więc wczoraj chyba po prostu nie miałem wiary w siebie  :big tongue: 
Problem w tym, że w Castoramie nie mają takiego komponentu, a obsługująca mnie osoba nie była w stanie powiedzieć jak mam rozwiązać problem odpowiedniego dopasowania węża.
Czy ktoś ma pomysł gdzie mógłbym spróbować dokonać odpowiedniego zakupu albo w jaki sposób sprawdzić jakie parametry ma używana do tej pory w kuchni wyciągarka wylewki?

----------


## przemo1

Znajdź w okolicy sklep z art instalacyjnymi. Wąż charakteryzuje się średnicą/rodzajem gwintu na końcówce przyłącza i długością (nie musisz szukać dokładnie tej samej dług.) . Końcówka przy wylewce jest najczęściej taka sama.  Dziwna sprawa z tą Castoramą, taki wężyk powinni mieć. Nie sugeruj się wyglądem - mogą się wizualnie różnić. Może poszukaj samodzielnie - weź stary ze sobą, zidentyfikuj gwint próbując nakręcić dostępne tam złączki - potem poszukaj węża z danym gwintem (np 3/8 cała).
Jest też możliwość, że Twoja bateria to niegdysiejsza "wyższa półka" - np, z tego co pamiętam to baterie z rurkami robi (- ło) Kludi. Może mieli mniej typowe węże - lokalny, dobry sklep sobie powinien poradzić z doborem .

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Byłem już w trzech sklepach, gdzie sprzedają węże do wyciągania wylewki, ale nikt nie posiadał produktu odpowiadającego moim wymaganiom :/
Najgorsze jest to, że na wylewce nie jest napisany producent, przez co armatura nie może zostać dobrana "na odległość", tj. muszę się stawiać w każdym sklepie i pokazywać jaki wąż mnie interesuje...

Gdyby ktoś miał jakiś pomysł jak sobie z tym poradzić, bądź zna sklep (może być online), który mnie nie zawiedzie, to będę wdzięczny  :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

Napisz proszę czym różni się Twój wąż od tego
https://www.google.pl/search?q=w%C4%...K5PA8ge0qoX4BQ

----------


## przemo1

A znasz producenta baterii? Któryś z markowych producentów, chyba Oras, stosuje wężyki przyłączowe z lewym gwintem. Może te do wylewki też takie mają.

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

"Napisz proszę czym różni się Twój wąż od tego
https://www.google.pl/search?q=w%C4%...K5PA8ge0qoX4BQ"

No trochę ciężko napisać, skoro link nie jest do grafiki/ odpowiedniej strony  :big tongue: 
W sklepach stwierdzono, że średnica gwintu przyłącza ma 16mm, natomiast próbując nakręcić wylewkę (z drugiej strony węża) na standardowe 1/2'' (o ile się nie mylę!) niezbyt to szło. Co prawda usłyszałem, że "pewnie trzeba by było przeczyścić gwint wylewki, bo ma trochę kamienia', ale jednak na stary wąż nakręca się bez żadnego problemu. Wychodzi więc na to, że różnice to 16mm zamiast 15mm na przyłączu i chyba trochę ponad 1/2'' na wylewce.

Co do producenta baterii, to żadnego logo na nim nie widać. Można powiedzieć, że jak pech, to pech... :/

----------


## CityMatic

Jak to nie jest  :sad:  do węza prysznicowego.
Skoro każdy wąż jest zrobiony z kilku elementów: a przede wszystkim dwóch :elastycznego i stałego.......wszystkie element w 80% węży da się rozebrać na części i zapewne Twój też bo jak by włożono go przez otwór w baterii? 
Nawet jeśli gwinty nie pasują to wąż elastyczny to standard.
Rozbierasz nowy , rozbierasz stary - elementy stałe tj śrubunki zabierasz ze starego węża(tego przy wylewce) przekładasz do nowego, całość uzbrajasz podłączasz i gotowe. Jeśli ktoś mówi że coś jest "zakamieniałe" to zapewne ma rację - każdy preparat odkamieniąjący usunie osad -jeśli nie od razu czas i temperatura zrobi wszystko.

----------


## przemo1

Coś kiepski/mało pomocny personel w tych Twoich sklepach  :smile:  Wklej fotkę wylewki i baterii - może jakoś zidentyfikujemy. Sprawdź też, czy na obciążniku ołowianym nie ma nazwy/nr art itp.

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Dobrze, postaram się za niecałe 30min wkleić jak najwięcej jak najbardziej pomocnych zdjęć  :wink:  Oczywiście w tym samym poście, by nie SPAMować.

Edit:
Załączam stosowne zdjęcia (Bateria). Jako, że max to 5 na post, zmuszony jestem napisać więcej postów.

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Zdjęcia obciążenia:
Załącznik 409164
Załącznik 409165
Załącznik 409166
Załącznik 409167

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Zdjęcia węża:

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Zdjęcia wylewki:






Mam nadzieję, że coś to pomoże  :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

No to nie widzę problemu - tradycyjny waz prysznicowy do wyboru do koloru  :smile: 
Na złącze wody nypel chrom i estetyczne ładne wykończenie.
Część męską masz pod zlewem ..i na słuchawce. Część żeńską na przyłączu pod zlewem.


Albo zakup tutaj
http://zakupy-budowa.tuznajdziesz.pl...2,2791017,179/

Lub tu :smile: 
https://sklepforb.pl/weze-do-baterii...QaAqrHEALw_wcB

Lub na allegro
http://allegro.pl/omnires-waz-kuchen...FVfCsgodWt4K5Q

Tego jest tak wiele.....nie wiem nadal w czym problem?

----------


## CityMatic

A jeśli masz coś nie tak z gwintami to 
http://www.batard.pl/877,wks15nt-waz...mywakowej.html

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Ostatni podany przez Ciebie typ (http://www.batard.pl/877,wks15nt-waz...mywakowej.html) rzeczywiście może mieć sens, ponieważ ma M16, jednak wszystkie poprzednie mają M15, a to już chyba problem. Co do produktu ze strony batard.pl, jest on niedostępny, czyli rzeczywiście musi być rzadko spotykany :/

----------


## CityMatic

Czemu masz kombinować skoro ewidentnie widać , że na mufie nakręcona jest redukcja zapewne coś 1/2 na 16...trzeba po prostu ją odkręcić i dopasować standardowy wąż.

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Hmmm... Zaraz spróbuję to odkręcić i sprawdzić.
Jako, iż wydaje się, że znasz się, @CityMatic, na rzeczy, to czy mógłbym Cię prosić o podsumowanie Twoich rad biorąc pod uwagę, że sklepy na ogół mają węże 1/2 - M15? Mam kupić przejściówkę, czy coś zdemontować, czy jest jakiś wąż spełniający moje wymagania? Byłbym wdzięczny za zebranie wszystkich swoich spostrzeżeń i utworzenie z nich ostatecznej rady, do której spróbuję się dostosować  :big tongue: 

Edit: Odkręciłem to, co zaznaczyłeś mi na zdjęciu- może rozwieje to wszelkie wątpliwości^^

----------


## CityMatic

No i teraz : nypel 1/2 " i jaki sobie wybierzesz waż prysznicowy.
Wkręcasz w to co Ci pozostało , do niego wąż i po przełożeniu słuchawkę.
Jedyny problem jaki napotkasz to śrubunek 1/2 " na końcu węża - jego łatwo się demontuje wyjmując uszczelkę i stożkowy plastik z wnętrza węża...wtedy będziesz miał odpowiednią średnicę do przełożenia przez otwór. Gdy to zrobisz złożysz końcówkę i nakręcisz na nypel, bądź słuchawkę (będzie to zależało z której strony rozmontujesz).

Nypel umieściłem wcześniej (zdjęcie)

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Zapewne głupie pytanie, ale po co mi ten tzw. "nypel", skoro, o ile dobrze rozumiem, nie pełni on żadnej funkcji redukującej gwint?

Skoro ustaliliśmy, że to co wysłałem w poście #25 (zdjęcia tego, co zdemontowałem) jest zbędne (czymkolwiek jest), to nie wystarczy teraz zwykły wąż M15-1/2''? M15 wkręcam do "tego, co mi pozostało", a 1/2'' w słuchawkę, bez żadnego pośredniczącego nypla. Chyba, że coś mi ucieka  :big tongue:  Chyba, że nypel M15 ma być, to wtedy wszystko rozumiem  :big grin:

----------


## CityMatic

> Zapewne głupie pytanie, ale po co mi ten tzw. O"nypel", skoro, o ile dobrze rozumiem, nie pełni on żadnej funkcji redukującej gwint?poście #25 (zdjęcia tego, co zdemontowałem)


Bo wąż prysznicowy ma dwie końcówki żeńskie a Ty potrzebujesz męską z jednej i żeńską z drugiej strony.

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Wszystko kupiłem. Pozostaje problem przeciągnięcia węża, skoro obydwie końcówki to 1/2'', czyli za dużo... Jeżeli nie uda mi się zdemontować, to dam znać. Jeśli uda, to pochwalę się po skończeniu roboty  :wink:

----------


## CityMatic

No to jest chyba proste  :smile: 
Życzę sukcesów, jeśli nie wiesz jak to tu jest film  :smile: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv8diJSTK_8
A tutaj składak...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x222WY0CCOI

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Czy myślisz, że sztuczki, jakie wysłałeś w filmikach zadziałają na zakupionym przeze mnie wężu (https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/wy...y-chrom.html)? Jeżeli nie, to mam nauczkę, że nie warto być chytrusem ^^

----------


## CityMatic

Nie ma w linku ...nic. Nie wiem ale tak jak pisałem w 80% te 20% to są klejone ale takich się nie kupuje do domu!!!!

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/wy...rny-chrom.html

Czyli chyba wziąłem klejony... Muszę wymienić na "normalny"?

----------


## przemo1

Sprawdzałeś, czy ten pasuje do Twojej wylewki?:
https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/ur...-kichinox.html

----------


## Liotrek Pesiak

Niestety nie pasował, ALE... problem zażegnany. Wąż był 3/8'' - 1/2''. 1/2 zostało, natomiast 3/8'' potraktowano redukcją, aby było 1/2''. Dzięki temu, po wymianie kupionego jakieś 2h temu węża, z którego nie dało się zdjąć nakrętki, udało się wszystko zamontować. Jeżeli teraz będzie coś ciekło to dlatego, że skręcałem wszystko rękoma, a nie kluczami (mało miejsca do manewrowania :/ ).

Dziękuję wszystkim, którzy się wypowiedzieli, za pomoc!!!

----------


## CityMatic

No to się cieszymy razem z Tobą- masz doświadczenie , że im więcej zdjęć czy informacji to celniejsza diagnoza i odpowiedz.
FM działa dobrze i jeśli możemy to pomożemy  :smile: 
Do następnego problemu - pozdrawiam

----------


## przemo1

Brawo Ty  :smile:

----------

